# maintenance cost of DSG transmission vs. manual transmission in Eos...



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos...*

hey gang...
I have to say that the auto tranny on the Eos has really impressed me..... it seems to address many of the performance short commings of an auto trqanny without the labor of a manual tranny. 
however...
Since I was planning on having the car as a daily driver for as long as it will last me, I was wondering what are the maintenance coast of such a tranny vs a manual. here's a list of my concerns...
1) wear and tear of the odd gear clutch: it appears to be the most engaged, especially during stop and go traffic. Also it would seem to get more wear than a manual clutch as with the latter I would often be in neutral to allow the car to coast while using the auto tranny would tend to make one more "lazy" and engage the 1st gear more. 
2) are two clutches more expensive than one? 
3) what maintenance is required as per the maintenance schedule for the auto tranny, and what is the cost compared to the manual?
I do have to say, i got used to the auto tranny rather quickly... it really complements the zippity nature of the car. Otherwise my decision would have been much easier in sticking with the manual tranny. 
thanks for the help!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos... (archiea)*

If you look at the Eos table of contents sticky thread there's a "DSG Transmission Service requirements" thread in the 4th/technical group.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2678769



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:45 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos...*

Despite some initial discomfort after reading all the glowing reviews about the DSG, I can tell you that I bought the manual transmission and don't regret it. It shifts so smoothly that it's almost hard to believe it's a stick shift. And now that I read that it will cost DSG owners at least a couple hundred bucks every 40K miles to add some fluid, I'm *really* glad that I have a manual











_Modified by ChicagoVW at 10:46 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos... (archiea)*

Hello Art:
I don't know if the clutches in the DSG gearbox 'wear out' or not. My guess is that they probably don't wear out, simply because there is no requirement in the service schedule to check them for wear, and there is no procedure in the maintenance manual to check them for wear. Any other part that can normally be expected to wear out (tires, brakes, etc.) has a wear specification listed, and there is a requirement published to check the item for wear periodically.
The fluid change that is mandated for the DSG transmission is a pretty simple procedure to carry out. The only unfortunate thing is that the fluid itself is quite expensive. However, one might be able to make an argument that you will save up the money for the fluid change as a result of increased fuel efficiency provided by the DSG clutch (compared to a conventional torque converter).
I changed the fluid in my Phaeton transmission a few weeks ago - it was an interesting excercise, but no more complex than an engine oil change. Just like an Eos, the cost of the fluid made up 80% of the total cost. There is a post about it here: Changing Transmission Fluid on the 5 speed (FGE) Transmission.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos... (archiea)*

With a manual trans there are periodic fluid changes as well although the cost is less. During my times with a manual I find that sycnchos in the trans wear and also you can wear out clutch discs. Pressure plates can fail and depending on how your clutch is activated, there may be a cable or a master/slave hydraulic arrangement that can go bad. Almost forgot one last thing. The shifter itself can wear out or fail. this kind of failure is rare but happens. Generally the bushings wear and shifter action gets sloppy feeling.


_Modified by cb391 at 12:37 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

From what little I have read, the cluthes on the DSG are similar to the clutches on other auto transmissions, in that the clutches are "wet" (bathed in oil), as well as computer controlled, and thus do not wear out.
Most automatic transmissions have three, four or even 5 clutches, so I'm not too concerned about wear. 
Your oil change cost point is well taken, but do not forget about that needed new manual clutch every 60-100K miles, no matter how "well" or careful you drive. At least that has been my experience with most all manual gearboxes I I have known of. (Friend and family)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: maintenance cost of auto tranny vs manual in Eos... (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_And now that I read that it will cost DSG owners at least a couple hundred bucks every 40K miles to add some fluid, I'm *really* glad that I have a manual








_Modified by ChicagoVW at 10:46 PM 12-28-2006_

Not to suggest that it's not good common sense to consider maintenance into overall ownership costs but.....
$30,000.00 bucks +/- for the car, $100.00 bucks +/- for a tube for Krytox for the seals, I think it's fair to ask.... is an extra couple hundred bucks, on an occassional routine service, reason enough to determine what transmission you are going to buy??
Option up the transmission that you feel is best suited to your needs/desires and enjoy the drive.
I would suggest that if cost is a significant factor in a persons decision making process, the extra dollars up front for the DSG will be the kicker right from the get go.
Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 8:31 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_ and thus do not wear out.

Not to nit pick....... but all mechanical equipment will wear out eventually. 
Your point is well taken though, under normal operating and maintenance conditions, the DSG transmission _should_ prove to be as reliable as any other automatic and/or manual transmission. (hopefully







)
Kevin


----------

